# Angeln auf Meerforelle Spinnfischen Hilfe :/



## tolleWurst (31. August 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin ein halblaie was das Angeln angeht und bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch noch eine idee.
:vik:
-> aktuell bin ich in Dänemark an der Ostsee im Urlaub und mein Ziel ist es mal eine Meerforelle in der Hand zu halten bzw zu essen... aber die springen mir hier nur vor der Nase herum.

Meine Ausrüstung: 

2m70 Tele, billigrolle mit 10er geflochtener schnur.
Ich habe Blinker in allen Farben und einige Springerfliegen.
Montage mit öse sodass wenn ein fisch auf fliege beißt der blinker oben an der öse ist.
Angeltechnik: Ich habe mich schlau gemacht wo gute Spots sind und die Bedingungen ideal sein sollten.
Blinkere normal mit Spinnstops auf allen tiefen in alle Richtungen

Okay nun zu meine Problem:
Ich stand an mehren stellen in der Dämmerungszeit und habe stundenlang tümmler direkt vor dem Steinstrand gesichtet und Dort geangelt. Dabei habe ich viele Fische (sahen wie mefos aus) springen sehen#q#q. Also Fisch ist da und die Beißen gar nicht..... woran kann das liegen? gleiches hatte ich vor 3 Monaten an den gleichen stellen.#c

Freue mich über eine Rückmeldnug ! paar tage habe ich ja noch #h

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Meerforelle Spinnfischen Hilfe :/*

zuerst mal:
Herzlich willkommen!

Ich schubs Dir das Thema mal zu den MEfo-Anglern!


----------



## Hameck (31. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Meerforelle Spinnfischen Hilfe :/*

ich würde dir raten mit Spirolino und grossen schwarzen Fliegen an der Oberfläche mal nen Versuch zu starten der Köder kann ruhig  furchen es sollte jedoch schon dunkel sein du brauchst auch keine Weitenrekorde aufstellen die Fische sind wenn sie da sind im Uferbereich viel Erfolg#6


----------



## tolleWurst (31. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Meerforelle Spinnfischen Hilfe :/*

Danke für die Antwort :  ) 

Ein Einheimischer meinte zu mir das wenn Tümmler da sind Angeln dort keinen sinn macht, weil die mefos dann mit flüchten beschäftigt sind |rolleyes und ich depp dachte das das ein gutes Zeichen ist aber ist ja klar.....:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Meerforelle Spinnfischen Hilfe :/*

Du weisst zumindest, dass ein grundsätzlich gute Platz, sonst würden die Schweinswale (würd ich eher als auf Tümmler tippen) da nicht jagen (wenn kein Fisch da wär). 
Da musste also hin, wenn die nicht jagen!!


----------



## zander67 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Meerforelle Spinnfischen Hilfe :/*



tolleWurst schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort : )
> 
> Ein Einheimischer meinte zu mir das wenn Tümmler da sind Angeln dort keinen sinn macht, weil die mefos dann mit flüchten beschäftigt sind |rolleyes und ich depp dachte das das ein gutes Zeichen ist aber ist ja klar.....:q



Wenn da mehre Schweinswale sind, werden die nicht unbedingt wegen den paar Meerforellen dort jagen.
 Schweinswale jagen am liebsten nach Fischschwärmen.
 Vielleicht sind Heringe oder Sandaale da, auf die haben es Schweinswale und (große) Meerforellen abgesehen.
 Wenn die Schweinswale wieder weg sind, könnte es an gleicher Stelle vielleicht mit der Mefo klappen.

 VG


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Meerforelle Spinnfischen Hilfe :/*

mein Reden ;-))


----------



## Colli_HB (1. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Meerforelle Spinnfischen Hilfe :/*

Wenn du kannst, dann gehe mal morgens los.
Von 5-8 sollte reichen. Wenn Du hast nimm mal
einen Sandaalblinker.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Nick*Rivers (1. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Meerforelle Spinnfischen Hilfe :/*

Ich würde einen Grill mitnehmen und das Geschehen entspannt verfolgen. Wenn es dunkel ist und die Schweinswale sich einige Zeit nicht mehr gezeigt haben mit Sbiro und Fliege ein paar Würfe machen und zügig einholen. Passiert nichts, grill weiter und versuche es später noch einmal. Dann aber schön an der Oberfläche und langsam


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Meerforelle Spinnfischen Hilfe :/*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Ich würde einen Grill mitnehmen und das Geschehen entspannt verfolgen. Wenn es dunkel ist und die Schweinswale sich einige Zeit nicht mehr gezeigt haben mit Sbiro und Fliege ein paar Würfe machen und zügig einholen. Passiert nichts, grill weiter und versuche es später noch einmal. Dann aber schön an der Oberfläche und langsam


Grillangeln! 
Das nenn ich mal coole Methode!


----------



## marlowe (4. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Meerforelle Spinnfischen Hilfe :/*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Ich würde einen Grill mitnehmen und das Geschehen entspannt verfolgen. Wenn es dunkel ist und die Schweinswale sich einige Zeit nicht mehr gezeigt haben mit Sbiro und Fliege ein paar Würfe machen und zügig einholen. Passiert nichts, grill weiter und versuche es später noch einmal. Dann aber schön an der Oberfläche und langsam



Dem schließe ich mich an.
Ich Schlepptau der Schweinswale sind meist noch andere Räuber, z.Bsp. Meerforellen. Das kann man oft gut beobachten. Wenn sie in Ufernähe gejagt haben, war sicherlich ein Sandaalschwarm die Beute. Vielleicht sollte man es auch mal mit Sandaalimitationen probieren, ruhig etwas schwerer, zBsp. 25g.

Ich konnte in solchen Situationen leider noch nie etwas fangen. Die Forellen sind immer nur aus dem Wasser gesprungen, um mich zu grüßen. |gr:


----------



## makreele (4. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Meerforelle Spinnfischen Hilfe :/*

Moin, ich würde in der Morgendämmerung fischen. Und wenn die Gezeiten wechseln. Die haben in Dk einen größeren Einfluss als bei uns. Gruß, Makreele.


----------

